
Horrors of ‘Kodi Boxes’ Shock The UK - tgragnato
https://torrentfreak.com/the-terrible-horrors-of-kodi-boxes-shock-the-uk-170702/
======
izacus
So here we are now: A deliberate campaign to make video players that support
non-DRMed video illegal.

The video industry is successfully lobbying to outlaw any kind of ownership of
content and make sure any kind of free video playback illegal. From now on
only geoblocked playback on fully locked down devices is acceptable for them.

------
kyriakos
Kodi is an amazing piece of software. Been a user since its xbox origins. Its
a pity it's getting so much bad rep because of some addons which are nothing
more than a ui for pirate streaming sites.

------
timthelion
Is this a satire of the short film Cream?
[https://vimeo.com/219292410](https://vimeo.com/219292410)

------
Xoros
On an Apple TV you can access DPStream pretty much easily. So let's ban Apple
TV ?

------
ethanturner
Hardcore porn... Sure it's that bad?

------
hardlianotion
what is a kodi box?

~~~
ionwake
Apparently a streaming device that can be easily setup to stream from pirate
sources

~~~
amelius
Okay, so the same content minus the ads is corrupting our kids?

